
Using the VT220 Serial Console as a Terminal in OS X - _frog
http://jstn.cc/post/8692501831
======
angdis
Can this be made to work using only the existing MAC keyboard? Or do you have
to have both the VT220 and MAC keyboards on your desk?

~~~
tresta
If you only want a top window for example, you could make gettytab spawn one
of those. But that would make it impossible to input anything to it.

If you want input as well, you could make gettytab spawn a screen session that
you could then connect to from Terminal.app. But this would force you to have
a terminal window open showing the same screen as the VT220, which would
somewhat defeat the purpose.

It would also be possible to write a small script that spawns on the tty that
would take its input from a file, or even from a network connection (using
netcat, for instance). This would of course come with some security
implications as well. Especially considering that the tty process will have
root permissions (at least unless you drop privileges in the script).

 _Edit:_ I should probably make it clear: As far as I'm aware, you can't make
the computer believe that input from the mac keyboard comes from the VT220. At
least not trivially. But you can get around it using some other techniques.

------
X4
mhhmm reminds me to the AS400 Terminal running on a ~20 year old black/green
Monitor, in the last company I worked at :)

Also I find this pretty cool: <http://mochasoft.dk/telnetbb.htm>

------
shimsham
Better tell IBM we don't have mainframes anymore.

~~~
jstn
I meant in the average computer-equipped office. By the way, if anyone knows
where I can get a Cray X-MP I'd love to hear about it.

